

Show HN: Buy Quality Package Tours Directly from Top Travel Agencies in China - ewujian
http://mavel.co

======
artartart
Hi, thanks for sharing. I'm in Thailand where tourism is a big thing. Have you
considered personalized amateur tour guides?

~~~
ewujian
Thanks for your comments. We have not really thought about personalized
amateur tour guides. It would be really nice to have your opinion. I assume
that personalized amateur tour guides are quite popular in Thailand. It would
be appreciated if you could let us know how they operate.

~~~
artartart
It's starting to pick up, though it's supposed to be illegal when done by
foreigners. Check out
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/meetngreetme](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/meetngreetme)

